# V600 vs Lab



## Evertking (May 22, 2021)

I want to start scanning my own film. Will a V600 give me what I get from the lab??


----------



## AlanKlein (May 23, 2021)

Yes and no.  There are good, better, and best scan, all costing differently.  I have found my V600 does pretty good for my purposes posting on the web and making slide shows to show on Youtube, Flickr,  and my 75" HDR 4K TV.  I rarely print. 

What do you want to do with your scans?  That's the first question to ask.  Also, what type format do you use?


----------



## compur (May 23, 2021)

Define "the lab."


----------



## limr (May 23, 2021)

As mentioned, it will depend on your purpose for your images and which lab is currently scanning your film. We'll need more information.


----------



## webestang64 (May 23, 2021)

Flatbed scanner = for the web, prints up to 8x12 maybe get a 12x18.

Lab (commercial scanner) = prints larger than 8x12, tight crops, manipulation.


----------

